# shocks



## the don 1600 (Dec 24, 2002)

i just put new shocks on my nx. all bolts are tighten. but their is a cracking noise, really loud, on the driver side. any body know what it might be?


----------



## bahearn (Jul 15, 2002)

More info, please.


----------



## 94xe-r (Oct 10, 2002)

did u put the gaskets back in place OR get new ones ( they look like header /collector pipe gaskets 3 hole) they go in between the strut tower and the strut itself. without it the metal to metal contact tends to make a lil noise no matter how much u tighten it, keep in mind that may not be YOUR problem , but it has happened... hope that helps...

more info would probly give a more accurate answer 
take care


----------



## the don 1600 (Dec 24, 2002)

regular shocks nothing fancy. used impact gun to tigthen bolt. and yes i did put that little gasket thing. it was a little broken but i still put it on and i dont think thats it cause the one that was most broken was the passenger side and that one isnt making any noise. i drove my car for a while and it feels like after it warms up it stops the noise. but like this morning it made it 5 times driving to school.


do you think putting a little grease on the gasket might help? some wd40


----------



## bahearn (Jul 15, 2002)

Turning only? Only at full lock?
Only on bumps?
Only under acceleration? Only under deceleration?

Come on, give some more info.


----------



## HKS20DET (Nov 8, 2002)

bahearn said:


> *Turning only? Only at full lock?
> Only on bumps?
> Only under acceleration? Only under deceleration?
> 
> Come on, give some more info. *


did u put that small bearing back in when u installed them. that wuold cause it to crack when u turn. (ask me how i know...). i think its call torrington bearing; correct me if im wrong.


----------



## 94xe-r (Oct 10, 2002)

i forgot all about that bearing, lol , 1600 if you did put that flat bearing on , was it IN place, it tends to move sumtimes, ya know, i wasnt even thinkin which strut was makin noise, i ASSUMED it was the rear, considerin it doesnt say , it jus says drivers side.... i dont recall seein anything about turnin either which would indicate the front, i ASSUMED it was the rear , because i had the same problem .... if it is the front, check the bearing, and make sure the top hat is aligned with the spring right. good luck , let us know when u get it straight.


----------



## the don 1600 (Dec 24, 2002)

sorry it took so long to respond. computer is being crappy. yes its in the back. it isnt as loud as it was before. but it still happens. and also it seems as if once my car warms (which i can tell now that i installed my water gauge) up it doesnt do it as often. when i put them in i tighten the top bolts with an air gun cause they were loose. do u think it might be because they are too tight? what else would help to know?


----------



## 94xe-r (Oct 10, 2002)

stock springs? coil overs ? eiterh way , did u make sure they were seated right ? the strut has a lil "groove" in the perch that the END of the spring SHOULD sit in , the top really shouldnt make a difference , it should have a rubber o ring ont he stock spring UNLESS its torn and its hittin the tophat, check that and see wuts up .. it would be nice for more info, as to EXACTLY wut u have on the car ect. 
hpe that helps 

J


----------



## the don 1600 (Dec 24, 2002)

everything is stock. the only thing i changed was the shocks themselves. stock springs no coilovers. i hasnt made that noise in a while. i checked it and everything seems to be fine. theirs no cracks anywhere. and no bolts are lose. so im guessing it was just the shocks not wanting to sit right. thanks for all the input.


----------

